# Gutted lifetime TiVo sub owner loses TiVo due to hardware fault.



## ChrisH (Jun 22, 2005)

*ConflictMgr DoRecordShowing:
ProposeExplicitSelection returned err errDbNotFound*

TiVo customer services advised me to reset the recorder/repeat guided setup.

Ive done this FOUR times.

(after guided setup I waited several days to allow the downloaded TV programme guide data to organise itself)

Im gutted as I have a lifetime subscription, which is on the TiVo unit (not the person), so if your TiVo box packs up, you loose your lifetime subscription!

TiVo said that my problem should have been resolved by resetting my recorder . The only thing he can suggest is a TiVo service call.

Where on earth would I get this done?

Maybe I should buy EyeTV as I now have a Mac, but nothing beats the real TiVo


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Someone may tell you differently but I suggest trying to replace the hard drive-- this will allow for a new hard drive without losing your Lifetime service.


----------



## mjk (Mar 13, 2002)

Second that. I would think that your machine is almost certainly recoverable. Simplest approach is to drop in a replacement hard drive. If you want to get more spohisticated and try and save current recordings, system passes, etc, that may well also be possible.

Don't give up hope just yet!

Martin


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

If you can get to a bash prompt (i.e. you're networked), then I would run 'mfscheck'. This looks like an error in the mfs filesystem, which may be due to a drive failure, but might also be just a correctable software-induced fault. These can often be corrected by running 'mfsassert -please', which will trigger a reboot into mfsfix, otherwise known as the 'Green Screen of Death'.

If you can't get a bash prompt, then a replacement drive is quite likely to fix the problem. Certainly well worth the risk, compared to the alternative of losing your TiVo.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

iankb said:


> ...'mfsassert -please'...


This is one things I love about Linux; it's a very polite OS


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Instead of Guided Setup, have you tried "Clear and Delete Everything"?

This does what it says on the tin and can often cure database corruption problems.

Alternatively, you can trigger a GSOD using the remote by entering a special "kickstart" sequence during startup. Details here

And if that doesn't work, I would (maybe no surprise if you look at my homepage) agree that a new drive should fix your problem.


----------



## ChrisH (Jun 22, 2005)

blindlemon said:


> Instead of Guided Setup, have you tried "Clear and Delete Everything"?
> 
> This does what it says on the tin and can often cure database corruption problems.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have tried "Clear and Delete Everything"

Guys, I appreciate your advice re: changing the hard drive, but I am not a techie. (though I know what linux is and have windows and mac experience)

Perhaps it is a hard drive fault - my TiVo unit has been used non-stop day-in, day-out for three years in a busy student house. (TiVo is loved by all!)

I have sweet talked TiVo and they may allow me to transfer my subscription to another TiVo unit!

This is great news.

But I am scared of buying a unit second hand off ebay that then breaks down!

Also, there are places out there selling TiVo s with HUGE hard drives. I don't need so much space as I watch and delete every few days.

I've been looking at TiVo alternatives, but nothing is as great as powerful and user-friendly TiVo. I love it.

also, I hate the fact the TiVo box is so big (if it was mass produced today it could be tiny - like the mac mini) -this is why I am reluctant to send it in the post for repairs.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Chris, 

Replacing your drive with a preconfigured one is really very easy - and will give you an upgrade at the same time as (almost certainly) fixing your problem - without the risk of buying an unknown TiVo from eBay and the hassle of trying to get TiVo CS to transfer the sub 

I have sent you a PM.


----------



## graham2503 (Dec 21, 2004)

Chris

I really would be tempted to put in a new hard drive as suggested above - you DON'T need to be technically minded. There are many on the Forum who will guide you through the process in non-technical terms. Even if you went out and bought a new PanaSonyPhilips XYZ 3.6 Hard Drive recorder (Note I don't use the phrase PVR!!) who is to say that its hard drive won't go into meltdown after so long. TiVo is so durable and adaptable that you can keep it going via a hard drive replacement in 9 out of 10 cases. Plus (and this is the biggy) where are you gonna find a Forum full of helpful enthusiasts when your PanaSonyThingy goes FUBAR.  

Good luck

Graham

PS look at blindlemons homepage (click on his name on the post) he's not allowed to tout but he's the mutts nuts when it comes to HD replacements.

doh..... the visually challenged citric one beat me to it


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

iankb said:


> If you can get to a bash prompt (i.e. you're networked), then I would run 'mfscheck'. This looks like an error in the mfs filesystem, which may be due to a drive failure, but might also be just a correctable software-induced fault. These can often be corrected by running 'mfsassert -please', which will trigger a reboot into mfsfix, otherwise known as the 'Green Screen of Death'.
> 
> If you can't get a bash prompt, then a replacement drive is quite likely to fix the problem. Certainly well worth the risk, compared to the alternative of losing your TiVo.


You can do a MFS check, i.e. force a green screen without your tivo being networked.

See instructions pinched from another page below (Can't find link, just found in my docs)

While booting the power light will change from green to yellow as the line 'checkpanic' in the rc.sysinit gets executed. This happens a few seconds before the screen changes from the startup image to "almost there" and it's your cue to hold down a button (use pause) on the remote to trigger a panic. When the record light changes yellow, key in one of the following sequences:

0 - emergency call to tivo, touchtone dialing
1 - emergency call to tivo, pulse dialing
9 - emergency call to tivo, touchtone w/ 9 prefix
-- I suggest not doing any of these unless explicitly instructed

52 - emergency reinstall
-- this will act like you've received new software but will reinstall the existing software on the alternate root partition and boot it, particularly useful so you don't have to go trolling for backup images when your hacks fail.

56 - software install

57 - mfs check
58 - perform mfs cleanup
-- both of these will cause the green screen and various mfs checks


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> Can't find link


It's the one I posted at 11:03


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> It's the one I posted at 11:03


Sorry... And I searched all over my HDD for that info.. Doh.

Never mind.


----------



## ChrisH (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks guys but some of you are getting a bit technical for me.

I live in London. Very central - Zone 1 (EC1).

Could I maybe go down to Tottenham Court Road (famous in London for being full of gadget and electronic shops), buy a hard drive and try and install it (open my tivo up with a screw driver or something?)

I would prefer to pay someone else to do it in front of me. 

Thanks for your replies. But there is no way I am mail ordering anything without any gaurantee that it will work. I just cannot afford to waste anymore money.

But... looks like you guys are all saying replace the hard drive and that should do the trick...


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I wouldn't take your TiVo down to T.C.R. 

You can't just plonk any old bare drive in there and expect it to work. It has to be configured first. 

What more can I say....?


----------



## tray (Jul 11, 2005)

Don't throw your lifetime's subs away. But a new drive from one of these guys & carry on enjoying your Tivo !


----------



## thechachman (Nov 28, 2004)

ChrisH I work in EC2 ... I could probably pop by some evening post-work and give it a go if you wanted to try a driveswap (and I've upgraded mine to a pair of 160gb drives )


----------



## ChrisH (Jun 22, 2005)

thechachman said:


> ChrisH I work in EC2 ... I could probably pop by some evening post-work and give it a go if you wanted to try a driveswap (and I've upgraded mine to a pair of 160gb drives )


That would be very helpful!

Do you work near Liverpool Street or Bank type area?

I just don't want to waste money on a new hard drive (what if my TiVo problem doesn't go away!!! then I have a broken TiVo and a hard drive !!!!)

.


----------



## thechachman (Nov 28, 2004)

ChrisH said:


> That would be very helpful! Do you work near Liverpool Street or Bank type area? I just don't want to waste money on a new hard drive (what if my TiVo problem doesn't go away!!! then I have a broken TiVo and a hard drive !!!!)


 I work right at Throgmorton St & Old Broad St by the old London Stock Exchange, and (throwing my 2p worth in) it sounds like the drive is the prob to me.

I will not request any payment from yourself to resolve this and if offered would direct you to make a donation to the "7/7 fund" instead ...

But - have you tried the kickstart/53 to force a cleanup yet? If not do so, good chance this will resolve the problem on its own

Let me find the drive I pulled when I did the upgrade (should be in a drawer someplace) and we'll schedule something


----------



## ChrisH (Jun 22, 2005)

thechachman said:


> I work right at Throgmorton St & Old Broad St by the old London Stock Exchange, and (throwing my 2p worth in) it sounds like the drive is the prob to me.
> 
> I will not request any payment from yourself to resolve this and if offered would direct you to make a donation to the "7/7 fund" instead ...
> 
> ...


Hi, i forgot to mention 
pausing live tv still works (for 30 mins) - so could there really be a hard drive problem?


----------



## thechachman (Nov 28, 2004)

ChrisH said:


> Hi, i forgot to mention pausing live tv still works (for 30 mins) - so could there really be a hard drive problem?


 no likely not a hw problem then, do the kickstart/53 to force it to do the '1hr' cleanup and sort out routines, should be fine after that would think


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I should just point out that the kickstart code you want is 58 - there is no code 53 

Give it a try. It takes about a minute to do it, *and with any luck* the GSOD should run for half an hour or so and then reboot and your problem will be cured 

YMMV though - and there is a chance that the GSOD will fail to complete - in which case you will be as stuck as you are now but it will look worse as you won't be able to get to the TiVo menus.

However, if it was my TiVo and I didn't have network access this is what I would try next.

The procedure is documented here and in post #10 above.


----------



## thechachman (Nov 28, 2004)

blindlemon said:


> I should just point out that the kickstart code you want is 58 - there is no code 53


 Doh! Gotta get my eyes checked, of course it's 58


----------



## rodr (Sep 27, 2005)

Thank you all so much and Merry Christmas

I arrived home from work yesterday (23rd December) to find partner had struggled with this problem and was nervous of a helpline suggestion to reset everything as that would lose all our saved programmes and no guarantee of solving the problem. The Tivo would not save, allow ToDo or programming.[Also Or*cl* had clobbered XP on my work machine three hours earlier so was facing possible rebuild in January. So a happy Christmas I was not anticipating!!]

After trying a daily call, stopping suggestions and watching some things we didn't want to miss and discussing new hard drive when we could get one!! (work PC replacement  maybe mid January - delivery issues). I searched the forum, found this. Felt we had a file system problem rather than unusable disk.

Tried a 52  Emergency reinstall, did not achieve anything obvious but hoped it made hard drive option easier.

Then tried a 57 after numerous retries got the green screen! As instructed left it with telephone line and hoped it would not take 24 hours.

This morning no indicators, set TV to Tivo as source, no sign of green screen. Pressed Tivo and it came to life. Phew no worse off!! Functioning Tivo, no lost recordings and full functionality- we could save progs again, add recordings and had two more pages of Todo list. Happy family again!

Back to full viewing choices over Christmas!


----------



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

I'm intrigued! What is an emergency call to tivo?? What does it do?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> The procedure is documented here and in post #10 above.


Just to say I think that, as of today, someone's hacked the page mentioned in the above link


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Wiki spammers 

Reverted :up:


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

ChrisH said:


> also, I hate the fact the TiVo box is so big (if it was mass produced today it could be tiny - like the mac mini) -this is why I am reluctant to send it in the post for repairs.


The reason Tivo is virtually bullet proof, robust and reliable is because of the case design and the operating system.

If you could stick 2 x 400gb 7200 rpn drives into a sky+ box or any other pvr on the market today how long do you thing it would take before it overheats???

Sky+ expanders are already having to investigate better cooling with single drive solutions


----------



## slartibartfast29 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I hope you can help me with a similar problem !

I've got a bog-standard Thomson PVR10UK that recently started giving me the error message "ConflictMgr DoRecordShowing: ProproseExplicitSelection returned err errDbNotFound" when I tried to select programmes to be recorded.

Called Tivo Helpline - they said try doing a "clear and delete all". As I had some unviewed recordings, I did a "clear data and To Do List". The box rebooted and I got the "Clearing Program Data and To Do List. This will take an hour" screen.

After 3 hours the screen hadn't changed, so I cycled the power to the box. It rebooted and then went back to the "Clearing Program Data and To Do List. This will take an hour" screen. Left it overnight to find message still unchanged the following morning.

I then pulled the hard drive out of the Tivo (warranty has expired) and connected to my PC and ran some disk diagnostics - all passed OK.

I've read the previous postings and I've tried a kickstart/52 and 57 without success; it still displays "Clearing Program Data and To Do List. This will take an hour" when I cycle the power.

I'm willing and able to connect the drive to my PC and know a bit of Linux, etc.

Any suggestions please ?

Thanks.


----------



## rodr (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry I can not help! Fortunately partner felt sk*+ (aka Tivo) helpline was too much pain so I tried forum first. 

I guess you need a new Hard Drive. There does not seem to be much life left. If this is the case you probably won't be able to get a good image off your old kn*cker one. This would put you in the hands of one or two members (A little better than Ebay usually) who can sell you a formatted disk or offer you a drive image. 

Good luck! Shame about lost recordings but bonus of more space. 

"After the panic can I now upgrade the Tivo now?"


----------



## sams74 (Dec 30, 2005)

Sorry to hear someone else is having a problem - I bought a TiVo off eBay for my husband for Christmas and it just doesn't work - we have narrowed it down to a motherboard problem (power and hard drive have both been tested) - don't suppose anyone knows if and where we could buy a new motherboard from??

Sam


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

To the best of my knowledge, motherboards are not available as "spares". Pacelink do offer a repair service for Tivo motherboards but as they are in Ireland it might not be a cost-effective proposition!

I assume the Tivo was sold as faulty? If not, of course you should get a refund


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

What is the "Motherboard" problem,. What is the problem you are having??


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

slartibartfast29 said:


> Called Tivo Helpline - they said try doing a "clear and delete all". As I had some unviewed recordings, I did a "clear data and To Do List". The box rebooted and I got the "Clearing Program Data and To Do List. This will take an hour" screen.
> 
> After 3 hours the screen hadn't changed, so I cycled the power to the box. It rebooted and then went back to the "Clearing Program Data and To Do List. This will take an hour" screen. Left it overnight to find message still unchanged the following morning.
> 
> ...


I had a similar problem over the last couple of days. "Clear data and To Do List" took hours and when finished I still got database errors when downloading the new EPG data. The kickstart procedure which I tried with option 58 wouldn't kick a GSOD at all and just gave me a screen about loading new software which again hung around for ages without apparently doing anything. When it did reboot I still had database errors following EPG data downloads.

In the end I ran mfsassert -please from a bash prompt (I was lucky to have that!). This gave me a GSOD for about an hour, following which the Tivo rebooted. I then did Guided Setup selecting another postcode and antenna only. I selected just one channel as "received" and allowed the data to index (it failed again, giving only 36 hours of data). Then I tried "Clear Program Data" again and this time it worked in under an hour. So I ran Guided Setup again, reverting to my original postcode and satellite feed. An hour later and I had a full download and all my recordings, and 8 hours after that it was all indexed with 3 weeks listings. So I'm happy. Hope you have as much success.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Whats wrong with the unit out of interest?

I do sell Tivo's with Warranty on eBay and via an Internet website but people are joften tempted by what seems to be a second hand bargin.

Regs
Dave.


----------

